# Cost of custom website with design lab



## jadboudiab (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any info on what it might cost to have a custom site made with a design lab, similar idea to customink and opentshirts idea?

Please and thank you


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I would do the entire setup of OpenShirts for $500 for most installations with a year of hosting, email, etc included. It's a bit of work to set it up properly but once its up, there are no monthly fees. The buyer pays for SSL/static IP and additional add ons. I even set up all the basic SEO with keywords, friendly URLs, etc.


----------



## wiseguy777 (Mar 1, 2012)

It would be around 5k to 10k depending on the developer if you like to build the whole website including the online designer tool.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

To be honest I would just invest in already existing code which does the exsct same thing. 

There are 2 types of general code.

First is free, open source code.
This is not suitable for you as most do not allow them to be used for profit making services. (Coders can come after you for some of your profits)

Second is rentable.
You pay normally 20 dollars a month for the code. Obvious it depends on complexity etc, that is just average.
You just integrate the code in your site. It allows for profit making sites and you can stop if you wish. Its a big money saver but over time it could be costly.

Hope it helped.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> I would do the entire setup of OpenShirts for $500 for most installations with a year of hosting, email, etc included. It's a bit of work to set it up properly but once its up, there are no monthly fees. The buyer pays for SSL/static IP and additional add ons. I even set up all the basic SEO with keywords, friendly URLs, etc.



What? Sounds fishy to me..... Being a web developer myself I know $500 isn't going to cut a website that is worth anything much less a custom online designer. 

As mentioned above. I would go with monthly sites until you get your feet wet. Once you make money from your initial investment then you can get a real custom website. Open source sites have bugs and updates always become a problem. 

Save up 5-6k and get a good one built by a reputable company.


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

Is that the going price for a custom designed website with online designer? We're looking to make something similar, but much simpler. Do you have any recommendations for companies?


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

asuanlarm said:


> Is that the going price for a custom designed website with online designer? We're looking to make something similar, but much simpler. Do you have any recommendations for companies?



Is it possible to recommend myself? I have done web design for over 7 years. T-Shirts are just a added umbrella idea to my services. Build a website for a new company, they always need company clothing. 

As for custom shirt websites and designers, it is possible to build one custom to a clients liking. 

Example: If someone only had a vinyl cutter and was limited to certain fonts we could load those only into the text creator. The prefabbed solutions out there are more geared towards a larger market. More bells and whistles that no one will ever use. It causes a site to lag and that isn't good for business. No one wants to shop on a unresponsive site. 

Shoot me a message and we can discuss your needs.


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. Just sent you a PM


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you get a site done ? If so how much? If not then why not try piggybacking it... PM me...


----------



## shirtandsimple2 (Apr 24, 2016)

very interested to know if anyone has had any success with a site that costs so little? $500, $200... that crazy! I spent $5k to start my site and then invested another $30k over 5 years. We have done over $1M in revenue. I can't image a truly custom profitable site costing that little. If you want to have cookie cutter compliment to your brink and mortor business... maybe - but if you want to really do business online as a differentiator... I doubt it!


----------

